# 96w Quad CFL



## PMaj (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi,
How do you mount a quad cfl on a DIY canopy since the regular twin bulb clips wouldn't work on them.
Pat


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi PMaj,

Based upon the pictures I've seen of the quad CFL, there appears to be space between each of the four bulbs. I think that you might be able use the twin bulb clips, just clip two bulbs at one end and the other two bulbs at the other end. Anyone else with ideas?


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

i built a diy 29 gallon hood using hoppy's diy perfecto 10 gallon hood plans i made a quad cfl hood out of his plans here is the pic


----------

